# Outfox the market?



## Salar (24 Jun 2020)

Moving into our new home in a couple of days. 

The previous owners used Outfox the Market for their energy supply tariffs. Anyone with them, many say they are good, some not so good.

I was thinking of Octopus instead. Never used these type of companies before . 

Any help appreciated


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2020)

Get a quote through Money Saving Expert 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

Octopus is OK. They took over our Co op account last year. I think they say all their leccy is sustainably sourced or summat.


----------



## Salar (24 Jun 2020)

Well,

After speaking to Octopus and Outfox the simplest way (and the best unit rates) was for me to stay with Outfox the Market for the time being.

I can always switch in the future if I'm not happy with them.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 Jun 2020)

Utility Warehouse are worth a look. They always score high in Which? tests. Not usually the absolute cheapest but they can bundle broadband and telecoms in with energy on a single monthly bill and are always near the top of the service satisfaction table. As always, do not take anyone's word for it and always question the details. Good luck with the move.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

My only comment would be keep well clear of Tonik. They appear to be going bump, customer service is appalling and there are many, many people complaining they can't get refunds due to them. That would include me - £128.42.

I've got a case lodged with the Ombudsman.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2020)

I am with out fox as they were the cheapest for me, no complaints so far (9 months in).


----------

